# www.sms-jetzt-senden.de - [ edit] ?



## FlexDerBiegsame (20 November 2008)

habe mich auf der seite ,sms-jetzt-senden.de, angemeldet und dachte es handelt sich um gratis sms da mich eine suche auf diese seite verwiesen hat.natürlich war es für mich zunächst nicht ersichtlich das es sich hierbei um eine seite handelt, bei der man eine AGB über 24 Monate zu 2 mal 96 Euro abschliesst.
Nachdem nach ende des widerrufsrechts eine Email über die kosten bekommen habe war ich natürlich erstma geschockt in so eine Falle getreten zu sein.7 Tage später kam natürlich die erste Mahnung und ich musst bereits 110 Euro bezahlen.
Was ich dann auch erstmal gemacht habe...
Nun sitz ich vor der nächsten Rechnung und es ist bereits wieder die besagte Mahnung eingetroffen!

Jetzt weiss ich natürlich nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll?!
Soll ich erneut den Betrag bezahlen, oder nicht?
ich hoffe mir kann jemand hierbei helfen.
danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Captain Picard (20 November 2008)

*AW: www.sms-jetzt-senden.de - [ edit] ?*



FlexDerBiegsame schrieb:


> Soll ich erneut den Betrag bezahlen, oder nicht?



hier: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------

